# New Split Muscle Routine



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi guys,

I have been doing Cal's FB then split routine focusing on big lifts, which has worked well..

With summer coming around the corner, im looking to build the 'glamour' muscles.

This is what im thinking...

what you guys reckon...

All 3 sets 8-10 reps.

Mondays - Chest/Bicep

Bench Press (Alternating with Incline weekly)

DB Flyes

Standing BB Curls (alternating with EZ bar curls)

Hammer curls (alternating with palms down curls)

Finger curls for grip.

Wednesday - Legs/Shoulders

Squats

Vertical Leg Press

Calves

DB Shoulder Press (Alternating with Military Press)

Lateral Raise

Upright Rows

Fridays - Back/Triceps

Deadlifts

Pull ups wide

Chin ups

Dips

Skull Crushers (alternate with reverse grip/close grip bench press)

Rope/Bar pulldowns

thanks


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Aint wide pull ups and chins the same, or u meaning underhand pullups that work biceps ??


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'd change Wednesday to Monday. I think its better to have big lifts that use legs and back as far apart as possible.

Otherwise looks good.

Thats just my 2 seed's worth

beep beep


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks guys

London, wide grip pull ups are wide and palms facing away from you, chins are palms towards you and shoulder width grip (way i see it anyways)

roadrunner, after careful consideration, i have decided to stick with my current routine.. So far it has put on some muscle on me (more than specific muscle routines like above)... thanks for the feedback anyways guys


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

For your calves you should try the calf raise on the leg press machine. putting the balls of your feet on the machine and letting the rest hang off the bottom. MightyMariner suggested these to me and they are brilliant. Almost the same as calf press but for some reason this way it feels your are working the muscle more.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

jordan0689 said:


> For your calves you should try the calf raise on the leg press machine. putting the balls of your feet on the machine and letting the rest hang off the bottom. MightyMariner suggested these to me and they are brilliant. Almost the same as calf press but for some reason this way it feels your are working the muscle more.


Already doing these bro!! They are amazing, seems like they work your entire calve instead of the back part (which is what raises feel like).. upto 130kg on these and only 30 on squats :-\


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> For your calves you should try the calf raise on the leg press machine. putting the balls of your feet on the machine and letting the rest hang off the bottom. MightyMariner suggested these to me and they are brilliant. Almost the same as calf press but for some reason this way it feels your are working the muscle more.





mightymariner said:


> Try standing calf raises from the floor instead of a block as well. Shorter ROM but it hurts like hell, pause for 2 seconds at top. I read about this on an American forum and was surprised how hard it hit your calf's. The idea is it takes your very strong Achilles tendon out of the equation.





ronnie cutler said:


> Do you have access to a leg press? If so try and utilise this equipment in your calf workout with your heels hanging off the bottom of the plate.


thanks for the recognition!!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Me personally would do chins on biceps day cause thats the primary muscle and back is secondary.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you may find your bi`s are too knacked to train biceps with them.

i have found this to be very common.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

ronnie cutler said:


> thanks for the recognition!!


LOL,

All from the same school of thought mate!!!!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

how do i delete the above post?

Dude messing wid my journal...


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

you cant, a mod or admin has to do it, even though you start a thread on a forum you dont own it lol, so it allows spam like the above to still be posted :smash:


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Click the link to report as spam

The administrators will sort it!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Deadlifts 37.5kg

10 10 10

Widegrip pullups 15kg wa

10 10

Chins 3.75kg wa

10 10

Db shoulder press 16kg

10 10 10

Dips

10 10 10

Finger curls 35kg

10 10 10

Calves 140 kg

10 10 10


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Cheers Fleg, but I have been gradually lowering the weight on the weight assist... I do these instead of pull downs, as read pulling yourself up is far superior..

in all honesty if i tried to do them without weight assist, id struggle do do one.. but a good point you've raised, Ive never tried them..!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

ronnie cutler said:


> thanks for the recognition!!


Sorry ron my bad.


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

jakal2001 said:


> Cheers Fleg, but I have been gradually lowering the weight on the weight assist... I do these instead of pull downs, as read pulling yourself up is far superior..
> 
> in all honesty if i tried to do them without weight assist, id struggle do do one.. but a good point you've raised, Ive never tried them..!


grab a chair or a mate and start at the top and lower your self (negative) as slow as possible,, my mate couldn't do chins at all so started just doing negatives, he can now do them weighted , could be worth a try


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

sounds like a good idea mate, will defo try that..


----------

